# Bell Tree Direct - 2.2.20



## Jeremy (Feb 2, 2020)

Good evening and welcome to our surprise midnight Bell Tree Direct! We know that waiting for Nintendo to announce a new Animal Crossing Direct has been difficult, so we'll start with a big announcement of our own!


*Introducing TBT 3.0*​
In 2010 we announced what was called "TBT 2.0." It was a brand new version of the site, powered by the vBulletin 4 forum software, which is what we have continued to use for the last decade. While it has served us well for all these years, the internet has changed a lot since then and it's once again time for a brand new version of the site! That's why, after many months of planning, we are happy to finally announce that we'll be upgrading from vBulletin 4 to XenForo 2.




With Animal Crossing: New Horizons on the horizon, TBT 3.0 will be timed to coincide with the incoming surge of activity. We don't currently have an exact date, but you can expect the change to happen in early March. It may take some time to get used to at first since this is a completely new upgrade, not just an update. With XenForo, TBT will run better, be more secure, have more features, and allow us to more easily create even more features.  However, XenForo is also very similar to vBulletin in many ways, which is one of the reasons why XenForo 2 was the natural choice for our software upgrade.

We are converting the forum's data, which means you will keep all of your posts, private messages, visitor messages, bells, and collectibles. It will still be the same TBT that you know and love!  As for new features, let's take a look at some of the things that will be included with TBT 3.0:


Better mobile functionality
Quote notifications
Threaded private messages
Alerts
Mentions with @username
Trade system
A usable image uploader
Discord integration
Reactions (more than just likes)
Full list of emojis
Brand new design
[newbannertree][/newbannertree]​
On the other hand, changing forum software also means that we'll be losing a few features that you might use here, including the following:


The Blog Tree will be retired and archived
Some forum add-ons bought in the shop will no longer have any functionality
Differing avatar sizes between users will no longer exist, but will show in different sizes on different parts of the forum

We'll provide replacements for some of these things, such as compensation for users who own the Avatar Width Extension. While we've decided to retire the blog due to lack of use, we'll be considering an Animal Crossing focused alternative for those who use it as their town blog.

As mentioned, part of the upgrade includes a brand new design. It's not ready to show yet, but we included a teaser above. Over the next month we'll unveil the new design, explain new or changed features, and make more announcements to help make this transition as smooth as possible. We look forward to sharing more information with everyone as we're able to, so be on the look out for additional Bulletin Board threads about TBT 3.0 in the future.


*Staff Applications Open Once Again*​
Staff applications are open again! Back in August, when they were previously opened, we mentioned that it would be several months after the new game releases before looking for staff again. However, we decided to open them one more time before it starts to get a lot busier here. If you applied in August and would like to resubmit the same application for consideration, there is now an option in the application form to do this so you won't have to fill it out again.




Similar to last time, we are currently interested in adding more moderators than project staff, but applications are open for both. If you've recently been less active compared to the past, we'll be more understanding this year since a new Animal Crossing game hasn't come out for a while. However, if you're selected, you'll have more to do and we expect that you'll be active again. Please be aware that you must be *at least 18 years of age* to be considered. For more information and to apply for a position, click the link below:

*Click here to apply*​

*Forum Downtime This Wednesday*​
The forum is moving servers this *Wednesday, February 5th*, which means it will be down for some time. After a year on our current server, things have been running faster, but we want to be even more prepared for March 20th. We will keep you updated as the date comes closer. While the forum is down, we'll also be posting updates in Discord and on Twitter.


*Game Week Coming Soon*​
There was only one more TBT Week that was teased in our Official TBT Week thread that we haven't hosted yet: Game Week! It will be starting in two weeks, on *February 16th*.




You'll have one last chance to play our TBT Arcade games that you may remember from TBT Fair 2017. Since the Arcade will be left behind with vBulletin, it won't be coming back again! We'll also be hosting some game nights and tournaments for Nintendo Switch games like Super Smash Bros, Splatoon, Pokemon, and Mario Kart. This will be the perfect time to play some other videogames before your gaming is completely consumed by Animal Crossing.


*Two Bell Giveaways!*​
Today is 2/2/2020, so we have 2 bell giveaways for you! We're giving out 20 bells twice to an unlimited number of members, as long as they're redeemed within one week from today.






*Get your first bag of 20 bells here!*

*Get your second bag of 20 bells here!*​

We hope you enjoyed this TBT Direct. We'll have many more announcements about TBT 3.0 in the coming month, so be sure to check back often! Also feel free to ask any questions you have about this upgrade and what it means for you. In the meantime, also be sure to check back on February 16th and the following week for our new Game Week event. And don't forget that we'll be down for some time while moving servers in the middle of the current week.


----------



## Trundle (Feb 3, 2020)

Super excited for XenForo! Most of the forums I frequent nowadays are on XenForo. The new header also looks super good!

Edit: Also going to play wayyyy too much Helicopter during Game Week.


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 3, 2020)

This all super awesome and exciting news! I look forward to the upgrade and Game Week! 

EDIT: Also, thank you for the free TBT!


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 3, 2020)

So exciting!! Looking forward to the transfer and new features; love the new look.
Thanks for the bells and I bet Game Week will be a blast!


----------



## Cheryll (Feb 3, 2020)

Woah, haven't seen this. Looks great!


----------



## Jacob (Feb 3, 2020)

oh this is exciting, and good luck to people who apply for staff 



Jeremy said:


> Mentions with @username



: D


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm bummed it's the last of the arcade but am so excited for all the new possibilities!!!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m gonna miss the Blog Tree. It was fun using it.

Anyway, TBT 3.0 sounds cool. I wonder if we’ll have funny features on this site like we had within the last seven years (like falling snow).


----------



## LadyDestani (Feb 3, 2020)

This all sounds exciting. Looking forward to the upcoming changes and Game Week! As always, thank you for all that you do for us!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm a bit sad.
I like the way it is. 

I finally made an avatar I like and now it will be obsolete.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 3, 2020)

Modern tree, I like it!


----------



## Nougat (Feb 3, 2020)

Yay, looking forward to Game Week and the forum update! Very excited to discover the new platform and functionalities. I do hope the animated avatars will stay active though, I just bought my upgrade a few days ago!

Also, thanks for the bells! I was running low so they were very welcome


----------



## Aquari (Feb 3, 2020)

How exciting, It's about time this site get a face-lift!


----------



## Ossiran (Feb 3, 2020)

Looking forward to the updates and the arcade, since I definitely wasn't here for it the first time.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

I've just seen a preview of one of those forums. Like a business site, and stuff down the right hand side, so the forum wasn't full width. 

Round avatars. 

Very impersonal, cramped and bland. 

Sorry, I just really like the way TBT is now.


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Feb 3, 2020)

Yes the very very old game Helicopter!
I might just play fishy when i get bored


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 3, 2020)

I bet that the Groups feature is one of the few features going away. There are even more people on this site owning a weird doll than people who like Groups.


----------



## Hat' (Feb 3, 2020)

Yaaaay! Can't wait to see how the new forums will look and feel like!
I'm also super excited for Game Week as this will be my first one! I hope I can showase my gamer skillz heh


----------



## Peter (Feb 3, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Mentions with @username











but in seriousness a complete new forum software is going to be a massive change! looking forward to using it, will be very useful with all the new activity this place will have very soon. i hope the 'emoji' list doesn't take away the best icon to ever grace the internet -> .

that new HD tree as well

Good luck with the staff applications everyone!


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2020)

Hooray! Big things are happening everyone, so glad to see this announced at last!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

Justin said:


> Hooray! Big things are happening everyone, so glad to see this announced at last!



Is it going to look like the sites I've seen, with stuff down the right, cramping the forum so it's not full width?

Though I only have a mobile I always use desktop view so I don't feel like I'm on a mobile, but the preview I saw made me feel like I was in a coffin, and that WAS desktop mode. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, why can't we keep the avatar width?
I only bought this a week ago.


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 3, 2020)

new stuff!!! soooo excited for the new interface (and mentioning usernames!!!!!! yay!!)
also thanks for the bells, I'm 40 tbt less poor :')


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Is it going to look like the sites I've seen, with stuff down the right, cramping the forum so it's not full width?
> 
> Though I only have a mobile I always use desktop view so I don't feel like I'm on a mobile, but the preview I saw made me feel like I was in a coffin, and that WAS desktop mode.
> 
> ...



We haven't made final decisions on every design element yet, but please stay tuned for more previews soon!

As Jeremy said, we plan on offering some compensation for avatar width purchases, don't worry.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 3, 2020)

lol, yes bring back Simon hahaha


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Trade system


wonder if this'll mean more easier ways to hunt down desired collectibles



Jeremy said:


> A usable image uploader


lmao, this level of dunking



Jeremy said:


> The Blog Tree will be retired and archived


gomen, apples



Jeremy said:


> Some forum add-ons bought in the shop will no longer have any functionality


well, this'll be interesting to see what gets left behind. width extension mentioned below, but perhaps maybe the animation as well? mailboxes, maybe????



Jeremy said:


> Differing avatar sizes between users will no longer exist, but will show in different sizes on different parts of the forum


so was this the true reason you were still absolutely refusing to release us the height extension?

assuming users means *all* users, staff included



Jeremy said:


> We'll provide replacements for some of these things, such as compensation for users who own the Avatar Width Extension.


woo, free egg funds!



Jeremy said:


> While we've decided to retire the blog due to lack of use, we'll be considering an Animal Crossing focused alternative for those who use it as their town blog.


will probably never use myself, but glad this idea is on the table. especially with all the new/returning members we'll be getting that may like to have this



Jeremy said:


> The forum is moving servers this *Wednesday, February 5th*, which means it will be down for some time.


got any minimum downtime estimate, or just will try to get through as smooth and fast as possible?



Jeremy said:


> *Game Week Coming Soon*​
> There was only one more TBT Week that was teased in our Official TBT Week thread that we haven't hosted yet: Game Week! It will be starting in two weeks, on *February 16th*.


yay, new week



Jeremy said:


> You'll have one last chance to play our TBT Arcade games that you may remember from TBT Fair 2017. Since the Arcade will be left behind with vBulletin, it won't be coming back again!


wow, I can't believe game week will only get one shot before being dead forever lmao



Jeremy said:


> We'll also be hosting some game nights and tournaments for Nintendo Switch games like Super Smash Bros, Splatoon, Pokemon, and Mario Kart. This will be the perfect time to play some other videogames before your gaming is completely consumed by Animal Crossing.


no switch myself, but this is cool

I'll just hope any actual prizes won't necessitate owning a switch. though if they do, then oh well



Jeremy said:


> *Two Bell Giveaways!*​
> Today is 2/2/2020, so we have 2 bell giveaways for you! We're giving out 20 bells twice to an unlimited number of members, as long as they're redeemed within one week from today.


nice, 2 bags of 20 on 2/2/2020. thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -



Alolan_Apples said:


> I bet that the Groups feature is one of the few features going away. There are even more people on this site owning a weird doll than people who like Groups.



ngl, I completely forgot that the groups add-on as even still a thing

but yeah, it can honestly go too


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I bet that the Groups feature is one of the few features going away. There are even more people on this site owning a weird doll than people who like Groups.



Yes, Groups will be leaving too. That's why we put the item out of stock last May.


----------



## cornimer (Feb 3, 2020)

Wow this is huge! I'm so excited to see TBT 3.0, the preview of the new banner has got me hyped. And I love that we will get one last chance to play the arcade games


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 3, 2020)

Will the egg hunt still work the same this year with a new forum?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 3, 2020)

THE BLOG TREE WILL BE ARCHIVED THANK THE LORD IM NOT RELIGION BUT


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 3, 2020)

Love the incoming new look of the forum. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2020)

Sounds promising, and I love the avatar change, not a fan of how it was so positive news. Thanks also for the bell and hope updates and such goes smooth


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2020)

It'll probably take me forever to get used to XenForo. I've been really active on here for three and a half years so I'm very used to the way that vBulletin looks.
I'm also sad to hear that the Blog Tree is going away, although there are many other websites for writing blogs so I suppose making blogs on TBT is kinda obsolete.

Also nice to hear that users will be compensated for add-ons they bought that can no longer be used, though I'm sad to hear that they're no longer available. Hopefully the new site has more interesting avatar accommodations.

So I have a few questions:
- Is the compensation a percentage of that or the full amount?
- When you say that the Blog Tree will be archived, does that mean we can still look at it (and potentially download it)?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 3, 2020)

Wow, exciting!  Thanks for the free TBT.  I can't wait to see the fully updated site and all the new features it has to offer.  Kind of sad about not being able to use my Avatar Width Extension anymore, but oh well.  I'm also looking forward to seeing who will be our newest staff members. c:


----------



## mogyay (Feb 3, 2020)

wow this is super exciting, can't wait to see all the new changes! and i'm rly excited for game week (even if i can't participate bc i'm dumb and my brother has the switch) it was one of my suggestions for tbt on the survey we did for the new year event 

also thanks for the bells!

feels nice saying i'm one of the OG people when we move over haha, a flex


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m excited to game with y’all <3


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 3, 2020)

Bye blog tree. It was fun making blogs that ended up being really cheesy. 


But anyways ty for the bells and I can't wait to see all the new changes!


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

dizzy bone said:


> I’m excited to game with y’all <3



I can't wait to play with you too!


----------



## Darkesque_ (Feb 3, 2020)

Ooooooh, yayyyyyy! I can't wait for Arcade Week!



Jeremy said:


> Better mobile functionality
> Quote notifications
> Threaded private messages
> Alerts
> ...



I am super excited especially for the trade system!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

btw, would it not be a good idea to remove the stock for any add-ons that will be leaving us with the forum software move now?

just so nobody grabs and gets disappointed after later realizing they could've just skipped


----------



## will. (Feb 3, 2020)

super excited for this! more mobile functions and integration sounds super promising and an update to the site will look great! username mentions is *chefs kiss*


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

ps, that's a beautiful january stone


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 3, 2020)

so this means - Differing avatar sizes between users will no longer exist, but will show in different sizes on different parts of the forum - i cant have my current avatar?


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 3, 2020)

This is great news! When I signed up here I thought these forums look a bit old-fashioned, but still charming. I wondered if other new people coming for NH would have a hard time adapting. Xenoforo 2.0 looks great and is very fast. I hope for the ability to change to a dark mode!

I'm just a bit worried about the forum downtime on Wednesday. What if there is a Nintendo Direct on that day? If they announce a Nintendo Direct tomorrow for that Wed Feb 5, will you delay the server move till Thurs?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

if there's a direct, the main live discussion basically always happens in the discord anyways

so no reason to delay the server move because of this possibility (which I doubt will even happen to begin with, and may not even be new horizons focused if it was to)


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 3, 2020)

Though I'm going to kinda miss the old design/way of things, I'm still beyond excited to see what this forum can become! It's so awesome to be here for it- I'm glad I joined when I did. 

Even though I won't be getting New Horizons, having a new forum layout/features will be even better. Thanks so much to the staff for always taking the time to improve this place.


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 3, 2020)

All of this change looks exciting!  Looking forward to it.  Also looking forward to seeing who the new staff members will be.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 3, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> if there's a direct, the main live discussion basically always happens in the discord anyways
> 
> so no reason to delay the server move because of this possibility (which I doubt will even happen to begin with, and may not even be new horizons focused if it was to)



The next Direct has a high likelihood of actually having information about AC:NH. So I'm certain it's something that would generate a bunch of threads on the forum.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 3, 2020)

Awesome! A new updated website will be great! I love the way TBT looks now, but having a new updated look and possibly new features would be fantastic, especially with the new Animal Crossing game coming out soon! I'll be sure to be waaay more active on here! c:


----------



## Justin (Feb 3, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> Will the egg hunt still work the same this year with a new forum?



Our events will largely function exactly the same, although there will be a few changes in the Shop interface which we'll discuss soon.

Unrelated directly to the new forum software, I'm not sure how large of an Easter event we'll be able to host given it comes shortly after the release of both New Horizons and TBT 3.0 which will be a very busy time for us. We'll try our best though!



xSuperMario64x said:


> It'll probably take me forever to get used to XenForo. I've been really active on here for three and a half years so I'm very used to the way that vBulletin looks.
> I'm also sad to hear that the Blog Tree is going away, although there are many other websites for writing blogs so I suppose making blogs on TBT is kinda obsolete.
> 
> Also nice to hear that users will be compensated for add-ons they bought that can no longer be used, though I'm sad to hear that they're no longer available. Hopefully the new site has more interesting avatar accommodations.
> ...



We haven't decided compensation details yet.

Either we'll have a locked board archive on TBT 3.0 for the Blog Tree, or there will just be a download offered. I'm not entirely sure yet.



LambdaDelta said:


> btw, would it not be a good idea to remove the stock for any add-ons that will be leaving us with the forum software move now?
> 
> just so nobody grabs and gets disappointed after later realizing they could've just skipped





LambdaDelta said:


> ps, that's a beautiful january stone



I've removed the Width add-on as it's set in stone at this point. There are others which are more up in the air right now and may be removed later, they'll remain for now.



Wildtown said:


> so this means - Differing avatar sizes between users will no longer exist, but will show in different sizes on different parts of the forum - i cant have my current avatar?



Basically what we mean is that the aspect ratio of avatars will be the same for everyone (square), but the size will scale higher in some places like your profile.


----------



## Noctis (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm very excited for what's new to come. I am disappointed though on the avatar width being gone. I did see from previews in how it looks on xenforo and all honestly it looks ugly unless something like what serenesforest can be implemented that would be dope. I always liked their avatar size there. Nonetheless thanks for the free bells


----------



## DrewAC (Feb 3, 2020)

Very excited for this change! TBT has come a long way since using Zetaboards many years ago. Looking forward to this upgrade.


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

This is so dope! TBT was in need of an update


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> I'm just a bit worried about the forum downtime on Wednesday. What if there is a Nintendo Direct on that day? If they announce a Nintendo Direct tomorrow for that Wed Feb 5, will you delay the server move till Thurs?





LambdaDelta said:


> if there's a direct, the main live discussion basically always happens in the discord anyways
> 
> so no reason to delay the server move because of this possibility (which I doubt will even happen to begin with, and may not even be new horizons focused if it was to)



A Direct on Wednesday would be pretty bad timing, but, yes, we will still have Discord and would simply have to resume forum discussions when we're back online. It's not really something we can plan around, so we're just going to have to get it over with and hope for the best. Unfortunately, the move to XenForo in early March will also cause some down time while we convert everything.


----------



## kayleee (Feb 3, 2020)

Oooh mama loves a good new upgraded look can?t wait for all the emojis I?ll get to use


----------



## Locket (Feb 3, 2020)

RETURN OF THE HELICOPTER GAME!! LETS GO

"usable image uploader"


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 3, 2020)

This should be interesting. Blog Tree being gone is an unfortunate thing, but at least it's being archived so it won't all be deleted. Other than that the new features are exciting.


----------



## namiieco (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm so excited! I'm particularly happy about quote notifications, emojis and the new website design


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 3, 2020)

So this is why they refused to give us bigger avatars huh


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

oh oh actually, a thought just occurred to me

since we'll be moving to a different software

any chance we could have randomized avis?

like I know it's close to 100% not possible with vbulletin, due to how it always stores the avi image files within the forum's database itself. but idk how xenforo handles these sort of things


----------



## seliph (Feb 3, 2020)

ugggh that list of updates is so good, i used to dislike the idea of @ mentions but they're so useful on other forums i'm on. i do have one question though:



Jeremy said:


> Quote notifications
> Mentions with @username



would this mean if someone quoted you and pinged you, you'd get two notifications? could we disable one (or both) of them if so?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2020)

seliph said:


> ugggh that list of updates is so good, i used to dislike the idea of @ mentions but they're so useful on other forums i'm on. i do have one question though:
> 
> 
> 
> would this mean if someone quoted you and pinged you, you'd get two notifications? could we disable one (or both) of them if so?



If they quote you and mention you (ping / @) in the same post, it will only give you one alert. You can also disable either of them though.


----------



## Miharu (Feb 3, 2020)

YESSSSSS I'M SO EXCITED FOR THESE NEW CHANGES!!! Really looking forward to seeing what you guys have in store for us!! All the new feature mentioned so far are amazing and definitely something I want! Especially the ping/@ notifications! 

This is my first time being able to participate in game week so I'm really looking forward to it!! Especially with Super Smash and Pokemon and all the old tbt games!! I'm sad it's going to be the last one, but I'm glad I'll be there for it!!! 

As for compensation, will there be compensation for those who bought the group add on as well? o: 42k tbt was a lot or if possible would we still be able to see the groups but just not use it? I honestly just want to keep my group for nostalgia. :3


----------



## Envy (Feb 3, 2020)

Aw. I have never cared for Xenforo and have been sad to see every vBulletin board transition over to it. =(


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> oh oh actually, a thought just occurred to me
> 
> since we'll be moving to a different software
> 
> ...



XF also uploads the avatar to the database, so I imagine it still wouldn't work. The only difference is that XF uploads them in multiple sizes since different sizes are used in different places around the forum.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2020)

Miharu said:


> As for compensation, will there be compensation for those who bought the group add on as well? o: 42k tbt was a lot or if possible would we still be able to see the groups but just not use it? I honestly just want to keep my group for nostalgia. :3



We will probably need to give some sort of compensation for the groups, but I don't think it will be as much as 42k bells to each person who has one. There are also other things that we might consider using for compensation.

As for the mailbox items, which someone else mentioned earlier, their fates are still uncertain at this time. If we do end up getting rid of different inbox sizes, I don't think we would compensate with additional bells in this case because, unlike some of the other add-ons, these can remain as classic collectibles that would get pretty rare over time (although untradeable).


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

ah well. my best favorite stuff will just have to continue to stay locked away forever

though as a follow up, do we have any idea what this means for animated avis? like does it keep the animation when resized or no? if there's any way to know at this point in time


----------



## Miharu (Feb 3, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> We will probably need to give some sort of compensation for the groups, but I don't think it will be as much as 42k bells to each person who has one. There are also other things that we might consider using for compensation.


YAAAAY!!! Thank you so much Jeremy!! Just knowing there will be compensation is enough! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 3, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> ah well
> 
> though as a follow up, do we have any idea what this means for animated avis? like does it keep the animation when resized or no? if there's any way to know this at this point in time



The different sizes basically break animated avatars, but we are going to test with a different image processor after we move servers this week and there's a good chance that we'll be able to keep them. I left them off the second list for this reason, but it's still not 100% certain.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

did anyone even buy a group at the latest jacked up price?

just curious, is all


----------



## Amilee (Feb 3, 2020)

Oooh this sounds amazing!! Can't wait for the new features!! ^v^
As replacement for the blog I would love a forum thread for just animal Crossing diaries!! Especially when new horizons comes out :3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> The different sizes basically break animated avatars, but we are going to test with a different image processor after we move servers this week and there's a good chance that we'll be able to keep them. I left them off the second list for this reason, but it's still not 100% certain.



ah. so I take it that means the avi animations add-on is another one of those "up in the air" items for if they'll stay or not

best of luck to finding a solution


----------



## Miharu (Feb 3, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> did anyone even buy a group at the latest jacked up price?
> 
> just curious, is all



I bought it at 42k tbt, not sure if anyone else bought it after me XD


----------



## cIementine (Feb 3, 2020)

does the change to avatars mean they'll still be 100x100?

looking forward to the new changes and arcade week! i'm hoping the egg hunt isn't too impacted because it's my favourite event, but i more so look forward to what new horizons will bring and loved the tbt week events.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 3, 2020)

I do have a question. Would the redesign be like the upcoming game, vector styled with a soft palette. Otherwise, I am extremely excited for the redesign.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 3, 2020)

Game night sounds like so much fun I can't wait!!! 

also I am very excited for more emotes/reactions and quote notifications c:


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 3, 2020)

I’m excited for the changes but nervous at the same time  ... I love the changes for emojis, @ function reactions and quotes 
I am hoping that there will be a good “advice/help” section for bears of very little brain 
Thanks for the tbts too!!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2020)

And yeah as everyone else I love that you're gonna be able to ping people directly. Honestly it was a bit annoying having to like stuff just so they'd see it ...


----------



## returnofsaturn (Feb 3, 2020)

Ooh I'm so excited! Thank you to everybody who made this place so great and cheers to what comes next!!


----------



## The Pennifer (Feb 3, 2020)

Ooooo ... forgot to mention that this sounds potentially great:
*A usable image uploader*
This is something that I have been struggling with a lot


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Feb 3, 2020)

I think BYC (backyard chickens) uses xenforo, that will be nice to have a similar interface.
AlolanApples might be bummed that the blog is being archived, being one of the few people that writes articles there consistently.
Thanks for the bells!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 3, 2020)

The Pennifer said:


> Ooooo ... forgot to mention that this sounds potentially great:
> *A usable image uploader*
> This is something that I have been struggling with a lot



yeah while i dont mind using imgur i think it's kinda dumb you'd lose bells so yep.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Feb 3, 2020)

I second the image uploader!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

Justin said:


> We haven't made final decisions on every design element yet, but please stay tuned for more previews soon!
> 
> As Jeremy said, we plan on offering some compensation for avatar width purchases, don't worry.



I don't want TBT bells, I want to keep my avatar. Lol

Will we be able to disable reactions? That's facebook.
I remember just scrolling a page and I had somehow had five reactions.
Also be able to turn off quote and mentions?

I hope the forum looks how it looks now. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sheila said:


> And yeah as everyone else I love that you're gonna be able to ping people directly. Honestly it was a bit annoying having to like stuff just so they'd see it ...



Ping?

Ok. That's another thing I have to disable.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 3, 2020)

I would gladly take tbt for my avatar extension that I don’t use


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> I would gladly take tbt for my avatar extension that I don’t use



Well I want to keep mine.
It took me 3 years to decide to buy that addon and I really like it.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2020)

HOLY **** I LOVE XENFORO YES YES YES


----------



## Nougat (Feb 3, 2020)

Just out of curiosity: what did TBT 1.0 look like?


----------



## Zane (Feb 3, 2020)

Lots of exciting news!! Thanks for the bells


----------



## Dacroze (Feb 3, 2020)

These news sound really exciting! Those new features will be really useful and I kinda missed not having some of them when I was used to them from other places.

Considering I wasn't around for the 2017 Fair, I'm also curious to see how the games will be


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

Nougat said:


> Just out of curiosity: what did TBT 1.0 look like?



https://web.archive.org/web/20050615000000*/http://s3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree

lots of different ways throughout the years, it seems


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 3, 2020)

I thought I had the avatar width extension but I checked and I don’t F


----------



## Nougat (Feb 3, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> https://web.archive.org/web/20050615000000*/http://s3.invisionfree.com/The_Bell_Tree
> 
> lots of different ways throughout the years, it seems



Thanks, so cool to see!
I definitely like these layout colours the most. Hope the general look & feel will stay at least in part with the new software


----------



## jim (Feb 3, 2020)

this sounds like a lot of fun! thank you staff for the hardwork and for notifying us of the upcoming changes. the new features sound great. no more having to manually check for replies or rely on likes for quote notifications is a breath of fresh air.

oh yeah. the free bells are also appreciated.


----------



## VillageDuck (Feb 3, 2020)

Hey-hey, been here a week and already get my first TBT Direct!

It comes the day after I spent some seashells on my avatar extension, mind... hope you compensate me in the correct currency 

Not gonna lie, I was instantly drawn in tumbling across this site a couple of weeks ago by the sheer nostalgia vBulletin evoked in me, but for both functionality and security purposes you gotta move with the times.

And also, for people with fears like Baba Yaga here...


John Wick said:


> I've just seen a preview of one of those forums. Like a business site, and stuff down the right hand side, so the forum wasn't full width.
> 
> Round avatars.
> 
> ...


... so much of a look and feel of a forum comes not from the software but the theme and customisation. Most sites installing forum software go with fairly vanilla settings and install a theme that follows whatever the visual design philosophy du jour is. 

I haven't been here long but I very much get the impression from how TBT is set up that the staff realise how important the 'comfy' and slightly old-school feel of the place is to the community atmosphere. I imagine they've taken the look and feel very much into consideration when setting up the new XenForo system - I doubt it'll end up looking like a business site!

And a properly implemented mobile version will be a great improvement - having to do way more pinch+zooming than I'd like currently.

Looking forward to partaking in the games week with you cats too!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

VillageDuck said:


> Hey-hey, been here a week and already get my first TBT Direct!
> 
> It comes the day after I spent some seashells on my avatar extension, mind... hope you compensate me in the correct currency
> 
> ...



I don't ever use mobile view.
Yes I hope the skin and layout look the same.


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

There's a good chance the general layout will be exactly the same. Let's hope not.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

I doubt it'll look 1:1 the same, but I don't expect the forum visual design to do a complete 180 either


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 3, 2020)

oh! i've used xenforo once. it's pretty cool!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2020)

Just resent my application for Project Staff. I know they're not really looking for PS people rn but it's nice to have the opportunity to apply 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinosaurz said:


> I would gladly take tbt for my avatar extension that I don’t use



Tbh me too, I don't often find myself using the Avatar Width Extension because all the pictures that I like/want to use are square shaped lol


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 3, 2020)

Ten pages and nobody has asked the important question: NIGHT THEME?



oath2order said:


> HOLY **** I LOVE XENFORO YES YES YES


It’s the worst /s


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

I just do the woods theme petition annually


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

oath2order said:


> HOLY **** I LOVE XENFORO YES YES YES



Same, the forum's new groove.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Tom said:


> Ten pages and nobody has asked the important question: NIGHT THEME?


Probably just plain old night time forum, nothing new.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 3, 2020)

Tom said:


> Ten pages and nobody has asked the important question: NIGHT THEME?



That would actually be lit ngl


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 3, 2020)

also, you say 10 pages, but I'm only seeing 3


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 3, 2020)

Ably.Saucey said:


> I think BYC (backyard chickens) uses xenforo, that will be nice to have a similar interface.



A friend of mine used to use that site. Too bad it was filled with 'my way or the highway' flame wars concerning...chickens. lol

But the interface is pretty nice! I hope it fits well with the AC theme, though.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 3, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> A friend of mine used to use that site. Too bad it was filled with 'my way or the highway' flame wars concerning...chickens. lol
> 
> But the interface is pretty nice! I hope it fits well with the AC theme, though.



The thought of people getting into flame wars concerning chickens is really funny to me, yet I could definitely see something like that happening in a place like that.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 3, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> The thought of people getting into flame wars concerning chickens is really funny to me, yet I could definitely see something like that happening in a place like that.



People are touchy about what they think is 'correct' concerning their livestock. Kinda like the pet community.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 3, 2020)

Why has no one asked the ultimate question yet? 

How will this effect collectibles???


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 3, 2020)

Just curious, will the top banner be animated (such as the clouds or leaves moving in a breeze) if not that would be cool, and will the shadows on and of the tree move with the time of day?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 3, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Why has no one asked the ultimate question yet?
> 
> How will this effect collectibles???



You'll get to keep your collectibles according to this. Other than that I don't know what will change or remain the same. 



Jeremy said:


> We are converting the forum's data, which means you will keep all of your posts, private messages, visitor messages, bells, and *collectibles*. It will still be the same TBT that you know and love!  As for new features, let's take a look at some of the things that will be included with TBT 3.0:


----------



## oath2order (Feb 3, 2020)

Tom said:


> Ten pages and nobody has asked the important question: NIGHT THEME?
> 
> 
> It?s the worst /s



Wait I see what you did there.

*nice*


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 3, 2020)

That's one way to fix the duplicate post glitch.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 3, 2020)

Kind of sad to see The Blog Tree go. Hopefully a new forum section is added as a replacement!


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Feb 3, 2020)

ooo sounds so good ~ I'll miss the old forum layout, BUT 2020 onto new things! ~ (◕▿◕✿)


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Feb 3, 2020)

Mayor Monday said:


> A friend of mine used to use that site. Too bad it was filled with 'my way or the highway' flame wars concerning...chickens. lol
> 
> But the interface is pretty nice! I hope it fits well with the AC theme, though.



I've yet to witness a flame war on byc, I've only been using it for 4-5 months but I have a feeling that it's been nipped in the bud.
There are people who do things certain ways out of years of observation of chicken behavior and some who do what some obscure Chief Chicken Doctor of the UK says to do. And some have no idea what they're doing and keep chickens in their bathtub, lol. Sometimes they butt heads (just like anywhere) but there's constantly a mod or admin on duty to keep it to a minimum.


----------



## Zura (Feb 3, 2020)

What's the difference between forum threads and blog posts?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

I don't want TBT to change.
I went to those forums and the layout was an eyesore.

I'm sorry but it breaks my heart to think of this place all bland and cramped.

If it aint broke, don't fix it.

I'm not good with change. Never have been, but it's like moving house.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 3, 2020)

Zura said:


> What's the difference between forum threads and blog posts?



Blog posts generally seem to have more effort put into them. Not saying that all forum posts are low effort but blogs usually take much longer to write than a single post. Other than that, I think they're a nice way to make sure important things aren't buried under a ton of other threads.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 3, 2020)

Ably.Saucey said:


> I've yet to witness a flame war on byc, I've only been using it for 4-5 months but I have a feeling that it's been nipped in the bud.
> There are people who do things certain ways out of years of observation of chicken behavior and some who do what some obscure Chief Chicken Doctor of the UK says to do. And some have no idea what they're doing and keep chickens in their bathtub, lol. Sometimes they butt heads (just like anywhere) but there's constantly a mod or admin on duty to keep it to a minimum.



I get what you mean. Then again, the stories I heard were from back in the day. I hope it's mostly good now.


----------



## AnEndlessOcean (Feb 3, 2020)

Super exciting!! It'll be so nice to have an updated look to coincide with NH's release, can't wait to be active on here again!


----------



## Jacob (Feb 3, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I don't want TBT to change.
> I went to those forums and the layout was an eyesore.
> 
> I'm sorry but it breaks my heart to think of this place all bland and cramped.
> ...



It's gonna be ok!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 3, 2020)

Jacob said:


> It's gonna be ok!





Why does it feel so sad.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Why does it feel so sad.



Does this mean vBulletin 4 is obsolete now?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I don't want TBT to change.
> I went to those forums and the layout was an eyesore.
> 
> I'm sorry but it breaks my heart to think of this place all bland and cramped.
> ...



I understand, change is hard. Adapting to new things may be difficult but it's part of life and you can't change that. If it helps, Xenforo is a major upgrade in terms of style and software. 

Judging by the preview, it looks like the forums would look the same but would be adapted to represent New Horizons. For example, the color palette for the grass is soft like the colors in New Horizons. Hopefully the style of the forums is Minimalistic and they get rid of the realistic wood pattern.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

I love TBT's colors.
I don't want a white forum with a column down one side.

Sorry. I'll shutup now.


----------



## will. (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I love TBT's colors.
> I don't want a white forum with a column down one side.
> 
> Sorry. I'll shutup now.



i’m almost 100% positive staff won’t leave the site bland! the header preview was nice and colorful so that can give you hope


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2020)

will. said:


> i’m almost 100% positive staff won’t leave the site bland! the header preview was nice and colorful so that can give you hope



Speaking of the header I look forward to seeing what the different times of day look like since the sky looks very nice in this new version. Especially nighttime when there will presumably be stars out.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 4, 2020)

Great news! I?m looking forward to TBT 3.0. I really like the alerts and username reference using @


----------



## Oraki51 (Feb 4, 2020)

Glad to see this shows still on the road. Looking forward to what's in store.


----------



## will. (Feb 4, 2020)

just thinking, and this is really good timing for the time capsule we just closed!! starting off the new decade with a refresh sounds fabulous and getting to see what it used to look like in a couple years will be pretty cool too!


----------



## rhinoo (Feb 4, 2020)

Bell Tree working better on mobile? Yes please!


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 4, 2020)

Out with the old and in with the new! Awesome!


----------



## Heyden (Feb 4, 2020)

Cool, I love change


----------



## michealsmells (Feb 4, 2020)

I know I've dropped off in activity quite recently to focus on my mental health (again), but this is extremely exciting!! I'm glad I'm active enough to not be left in the dust on this! I'm also really glad I didn't buy that width extension yet!!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I don't want TBT to change.
> I went to those forums and the layout was an eyesore.
> 
> I'm sorry but it breaks my heart to think of this place all bland and cramped.
> ...



I really don't think you have anything to worry about aesthetics wise


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

SensaiGallade said:


> I really don't think you have anything to worry about aesthetics wise



Even when I'm at odds with it at times, I love TBT.


----------



## matt (Feb 4, 2020)

Will there be any previews or screenshots of the new system so we know what to expect?


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 4, 2020)

"A surprise to be sure, but a welcome one."


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2020)

im_the_rhino said:


> Bell Tree working better on mobile? Yes please!



yes yes i'm so happy. navigating on this was hell and the undercover/mobile thing was pretty meh as well. also while i didn't use blogs as much i'm a bit sad it will be removed but i understand why


----------



## LilD (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks for the bells.  Exciting changes ahead. I'll miss you old tbt!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Hopefully the style of the forums is Minimalistic



sorry, but I'm gonna have to heavily disagree here

minimalistic website design is honestly one of the worst most bland things of the 21st century

not to say it needs to stay close to exactly like it is now or go off the walls in design features, but please have some personality to it

- - - Post Merge - - -



will. said:


> just thinking, and this is really good timing for the time capsule we just closed!! starting off the new decade with a refresh sounds fabulous and getting to see what it used to look like in a couple years will be pretty cool too!



it also explains the whole "all header banners in rotation" voting back during halloween

one big hurrah for it before this style tree leaves us soon after

- - - Post Merge - - -



John Wick said:


> If it aint broke, don't fix it.



they're doing this so it doesn't break


----------



## Antonio (Feb 4, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> sorry, but I'm gonna have to heavily disagree here
> 
> minimalistic website design is honestly one of the worst most bland things of the 21st century
> 
> ...



Minimalistic website fits well with the current game coming out. Plus, it's modern and cleaner. Who says it can't be minimalistic while having personality?


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> sorry, but I'm gonna have to heavily disagree here
> 
> minimalistic website design is honestly one of the worst most bland things of the 21st century
> 
> not to say it needs to stay close to exactly like it is now or go off the walls in design features, but please have some personality to it



somewhat agree here, i do think minimalistic styles can look nice but on forums it just looks incredibly boring and doesn’t set them apart from each other. animal crossing is full of colour and life and cute little details, i feel like it’d be a disservice to go very minimalistic with it.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 4, 2020)

@LD yeah I agree, I hate when people try to do minimalistic because it's some norm and they fail badly. Just keep it nice and usable at the same time and this is not minimalism lol


----------



## Antonio (Feb 4, 2020)

seliph said:


> somewhat agree here, i do think minimalistic styles can look nice but on forums it just looks incredibly boring and doesn’t set them apart from each other. animal crossing is full of colour and life and cute little details, i feel like it’d be a disservice to go very minimalistic with it.



Let me rephrase my statement because I don't think minimalistic is the right word. I hope the forum uses flat color similar to the AC:NH UI and Villager UI rather than gradients and realistic wood patterns.


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm gone for 2 days and I miss so much. Wow.

Anyway super excited for the new features announced, I'll miss the blog tree since I recently started using it to record my progress in non-AC games and didn't think my long rants would fit anywhere else. Guess I'll post them on my tumblr.

Also the new banner looks amazing! Thanks for the bells as well.

Edit: for staff applications, is it not possible to apply for both positions?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 4, 2020)

Stella-Io said:


> I'm gone for 2 days and I miss so much. Wow.
> 
> Anyway super excited for the new features announced, I'll miss the blog tree since I recently started using it to record my progress in non-AC games and didn't think my long rants would fit anywhere else. Guess I'll post them on my tumblr.
> 
> ...



It states in the FAQ you can apply for both!


----------



## Jibby (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I love TBT's colors.
> I don't want a white forum with a column down one side.
> 
> Sorry. I'll shutup now.



Hey, I don't think you need to worry! XenForo is one of the most customisable and flexible pieces of forum software out there. A forum I frequent recently made the switch, and the benefits are absolutely outstanding!

Don't use the default bland theme as any indication of what it might end up looking like. Any forum platform looks bland without a good theme (change the theme here to TBT Undercover for an example of that). I really doubt the admins are just gonna forget to make a theme for 3.0 haha

I'm absolutely certain that the upgrade will take the Bell Tree Forums we know and love and enhance it tenfold. Trust me on this one!


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> If it aint broke, don't fix it.


I'm sure many people said the same thing every time this site updated in the past.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyone else super happy that this site is getting a makeover? Bring this site into the new decade!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 4, 2020)

Jibby said:


> Don't use the default bland theme as any indication of what it might end up looking like. Any forum platform looks bland without a good theme



this right here cannot be stressed enough, but for any sort of website design that applies just the bare basic essentials. not just forums


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

As a person that has done actual coding web design and used things like WordPress, I assure you that TBT will look very simular or even better then it is now.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

seliph said:


> somewhat agree here, i do think minimalistic styles can look nice but on forums it just looks incredibly boring and doesn?t set them apart from each other. animal crossing is full of colour and life and cute little details, i feel like it?d be a disservice to go very minimalistic with it.



Minimalistic is an eyesore.
It's like the Android OS I've been looking at for years when they got rid of the good stuff and made it flat and white.

Yeah, they finally added a dark mode but the minimalistic design gets flatter and uglier with each version.

I hate being on a mobile but don't own a PC and never will, so I like to feel like I'm not on a mobile which is why I never use mobile apps and am always in desktop mode.


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

Minimalistic is beautiful and elegant IMO; although, I do agree with Seliph, it wouldn't work for a Animal Crossing forum or any forum for that matter.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 4, 2020)

Zura said:


> Minimalistic is beautiful and elegant IMO; although, I do agree with Seliph, it wouldn't work for a Animal Crossing forum or any forum for that matter.



I disagree, the new game interface has a minimalistic art style. Still though, flat colors with a soft palette would bring the forums to the modern era while still being faithful to the upcoming game.

- - - Post Merge - - -

You can already see the soft colors in the grass via the teaser.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

Antonio said:


> I disagree, the new game interface has a minimalistic art style. Still though, flat colors with a soft palette would bring the forums to the modern era while still being faithful to the upcoming game.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> You can already see the soft colors in the grass via the teaser.



Just because it's new or modern, doesn't mean it's better.


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

Staff please give us selectable themes!!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2020)

I imagine that they're gonna use the same basic designs with the forum layout that they're using now. They might update some stuff, like how they're updating the tree on the banner to a more HD-looking tree, but overall the familiar feel of the forum will very likely remain. I've seen some XenForo forums and the layout is very nice and appealing, even in mobile view 


Also I just realized this, but matt's RailUK forum runs on XenForo. So that's interesting 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zura said:


> Staff please give us selectable themes!!



That would actually be hella cool ngl

I would love a perpetual Springtime theme :,,,,)


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Just because it's new or modern, doesn't mean it's better.



Better for some and worse for others.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> I imagine that they're gonna use the same basic designs with the forum layout that they're using now. They might update some stuff, like how they're updating the tree on the banner to a more HD-looking tree, but overall the familiar feel of the forum will very likely remain. I've seen some XenForo forums and the layout is very nice and appealing, even in mobile view
> 
> 
> Also I just realized this, but matt's RailUK forum runs on XenForo. So that's interesting
> ...



That placed looks cramped, like being in a coffin.
If TBT ends up like that I will have nowhere to call home.


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

Same people, different UI. Would you really leave over that?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> That placed looks cramped, like being in a coffin.
> If TBT ends up like that I will have nowhere to call home.



Ehhhhhhh I don't think it looks a whole lot different than this forum tbh


----------



## Antonio (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Just because it's new or modern, doesn't mean it's better.



Listen, your constant negativity isn't gonna magically stop 3.0 from not happening. The forum design is outdated and Xenforo is superior to vbulletin in terms of software. I understand you don't want change but it's part of life. I have great faith in the admins in making sure the new forum will be just like TBT.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

Zura said:


> Same people, different UI. Would you really leave over that?



The way TBT is now, it's a comforting feeling. 
If it looked like that other site, I would be lost as it would be a place I wouldn't like to be. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Antonio said:


> Listen, your constant negativity isn't gonna magically stop 3.0 from not happening. The forum design is outdated and Xenforo is superior to vbulletin in terms of software. I understand you don't want change but it's part of life. I have great faith in the admins in making sure the new forum will be just like TBT.



I'm not being negative, I'm just saying I love TBT the way it is.

I won't post anymore.


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

I can't sympathize because I for one come to TBT for the people and not the overall design


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 4, 2020)

Chill out, everyone. While the new forum layout isn't near done, I can promise that it won't look _too_ different from what you're currently seeing. The functionality will be more different than the appearance, for sure.

Don't worry. We wouldn't overhaul the site and turn it into something no one recognizes.


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Chill out, everyone. While the new forum layout isn't near done, I can promise that it won't look _too_ different from what you're currently seeing. The functionality will be more different than the appearance, for sure.
> 
> Don't worry. We wouldn't overhaul the site and turn it into something no one recognizes.



Exactly what everyone has been saying!


----------



## Antonio (Feb 4, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Chill out, everyone. While the new forum layout isn't near done, I can promise that it won't look _too_ different from what you're currently seeing. The functionality will be more different than the appearance, for sure.
> 
> Don't worry. We wouldn't overhaul the site and turn it into something no one recognizes.



I can't wait to see the palette of the redesign, the soft colored grass is amazing.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> The way TBT is now, it's a comforting feeling.
> If it looked like that other site, I would be lost as it would be a place I wouldn't like to be.



I absolutely guarantee that it'll have the same comforting feeling that it has right now, just with a fresh new layout


----------



## RainbowGrace (Feb 4, 2020)

This sounds like a fantastic update! I still consider myself a newbie here, but I'm constantly impressed by the way this forum is operated, and I'm really excited to see where things go in the future!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> That placed looks cramped, like being in a coffin.
> If TBT ends up like that I will have nowhere to call home.



I know there's no point in responding to this anymore, but tbt itself as-is is currently more cramped than the choo choo trains forums

as in, there's an abundance of dead space on each side here. while the train forum has close to none of that

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, looking at the trains forums, one interesting detail I'm noticing is that non-square avis seem possible by a technicality

as in, the posts themselves are all showing square avis (ether by software or chosen design. though based on the information staff have given us, I'm guessing the former), but some users have rectangular avis showing if you go to their profile

some examples, as shown below:
https://www.railforums.co.uk/members/djd.74474/
https://www.railforums.co.uk/members/cowley.34117/
https://www.railforums.co.uk/members/dr-pepper.76172/


----------



## mogyay (Feb 4, 2020)

i will pay the mods GOOD money if u can knock off a couple thousand from my post count during the switch, ty


----------



## Jacob (Feb 4, 2020)

Putting out good wishes to the TBT gods--


Please grace us


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 4, 2020)

while i'll miss how avatars look everything else sounds very exciting. looking forward to game week as well


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 4, 2020)

mogyay said:


> i will pay the mods GOOD money if u can knock off a couple thousand from my post count during the switch, ty



"account deleted, sorry"


----------



## Zura (Feb 4, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Putting out good wishes to the TBT gods--
> 
> 
> Please grace us



Yes and/or the wood's style


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 4, 2020)

I come back from a trip and oh???


----------



## Antonio (Feb 4, 2020)

Jacob said:


> Putting out good wishes to the TBT gods--
> 
> 
> Please grace us









Why have something different when we can have a spinoff?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 4, 2020)

tbt rave theme hype


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 4, 2020)

Dinosaurz said:


> It states in the FAQ you can apply for both!



Oop, thanks,  I haven't checked it out much, I wanted to get a definitive answer before applying.


----------



## Zura (Feb 5, 2020)

Are you guys updating tomorrow?! It's coming sooner than hoped!! Excited!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 5, 2020)

A day without tbt whatever will I do


----------



## Zura (Feb 5, 2020)

Might actually have to get a life


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2020)

Zura said:


> Are you guys updating tomorrow?! It's coming sooner than hoped!! Excited!!



this should just be the server move, not the forum software switch

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinosaurz said:


> A day without tbt whatever will I do



I'll just be playing games and probably instinctively trying to get on tbt, despite knowing I can't


----------



## Zura (Feb 5, 2020)

Dam that's a little disappointing. Baby steps


----------



## Justin (Feb 5, 2020)

Can't wait to click my bookmark for TBT like 20 times today and then be surprised when it doesn't work.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2020)

stop attacking me


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 5, 2020)

Goodbye TBT see you on the flip side


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 5, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> Goodbye TBT see you on the flip side


Lol, it's not going away. Its just taking a vacation.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2020)

rip tbt
2004-2020
you will be missed​


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2020)

One more minute until the end of life as we know it.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 5, 2020)

It's time.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2020)

It's 11:01 AM EST how are we still alive?


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 5, 2020)

Give them time to work things out.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2020)

just posting here to say I was around when tbt was supposed to be literally dead


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 5, 2020)

Y'all saying TBT will be dead when the new TBT won't be called TBT and it'll be called something else.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 5, 2020)

Is this what death feels like?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Y'all saying TBT will be dead when the new TBT won't be called TBT and it'll be called something else.



the bel tree forums


----------



## seliph (Feb 5, 2020)

we're back


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2020)

we should do a restock to test this new server


----------



## duckykate (Feb 5, 2020)

good morning


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 5, 2020)

Feels like I haven't seen you people in years.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2020)

I mean you've never seen me, by a technicality


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 5, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> I mean you've never seen me, by a technicality



Feels like I haven't seen you guys' profiles in years


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 5, 2020)

collectibles discord is just tbt away from tbt


----------



## Antonio (Feb 5, 2020)

We're back!!!!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 5, 2020)

its so fast now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 5, 2020)

It does load really fast, which is nice.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 5, 2020)

How... how many... survived... the switch?


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 5, 2020)

Welcome back everyone. It may still take a little bit more time for it to load the right one for everyone.


----------



## LilD (Feb 5, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 5, 2020)

Ahh, everything is back. How do I tell if this is the new one? o:

If I'm on here, does that mean it is updated for me?


----------



## Speeny (Feb 5, 2020)

Great.  Gives me a reason to use this site more.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 5, 2020)

Hmm

My account wasn’t accidentally deleted? Wow!

- - - Post Merge - - -



A l y s s a said:


> Ahh, everything is back. How do I tell if this is the new one? o:
> 
> If I'm on here, does that mean it is updated for me?



Look at the bottom
It still says powered by vbulletin for me rip


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Feb 5, 2020)

Not a huge fan. R.i.p blogs... 

Honestly it works perfect on mobile for me so I am not excited for "better mobile functionality"
The new design looks nice! (Assuming that is the new design shown in the banner Image) 
I hope I will enjoy this in march and will be a great final weeks becouse that is when I will have officially had an account for one year so I'll have to leave


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 5, 2020)

A l y s s a said:


> Ahh, everything is back. How do I tell if this is the new one? o:
> 
> If I'm on here, does that mean it is updated for me?



Ah, never mind. I think it's updated for me. It's definitely loading faster, so I think I'm on the new server.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 5, 2020)

It's the old TBT for me, and I love it. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, that was the server move?
Yep, that's faster.


----------



## seliph (Feb 5, 2020)

guys they did not move to xenforo yet it was just a server update, there have been no visual changes

first post says the move to xenforo will likely be in march


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 5, 2020)

Just to clear up any confusion, today's downtime was solely for the server upgrade. The move to our new forum software isn't happening until next month. 

Edit: now I was ninja'd. Talk about payback.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Feb 5, 2020)

Oblivia said:


> Just to clear up any confusion, today's downtime was solely for the server upgrade. The move to our new forum software isn't happening until next month.
> 
> Edit: now I was ninja'd. Talk about payback.


Ah I c lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Liam can’t read what else is new XDD


----------



## Stella-Io (Feb 5, 2020)

Well when I logged on it def went faster for me and I always use my phone.


----------



## Zura (Feb 5, 2020)

I haven't seen any noticeable differences yet.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 6, 2020)

the forums went so fast for me, it time traveled backwards into being back offline for a bit


----------



## Zura (Feb 6, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> the forums went so fast for me, it time traveled backwards into being back offline for a bit



I see what you did there


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 6, 2020)

lol I thought this was it
still pretty stoked though!!


----------



## Jibby (Feb 6, 2020)

People will probably start to see the actual differences when the game comes out and a bunch of traffic hits the forums.

Hopefully the better server makes downtime and chug less likely!


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 6, 2020)

OMG TBT is so fast now!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 6, 2020)

Flyffel said:


> OMG TBT is so fast now!



My thought exactly, like even if it's still vBulletin it definitely runs more smooth, dayum..


----------



## Lavamaize (Feb 6, 2020)

It's faster for me!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2020)

Jibby said:


> People will probably start to see the actual differences when the game comes out and a bunch of traffic hits the forums.
> 
> Hopefully the better server makes downtime and chug less likely!



Oh there's totally gonna be crashes.

NL release was dope


----------



## Bowie (Feb 6, 2020)

It’s the end of an era.


----------



## Zura (Feb 6, 2020)

Bowie said:


> It’s the end of an era.



Where have you been?!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

Bowie said:
			
		

> It’s the end of an era.





Zura said:


> Where have you been?!



Yeah, Bowie.
It's been FIVE YEARS. ^_^


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2020)

So now that TBT is changing software, here’s my new era listing:


Pioneer Era: 12/19/04 - 12/4/05
Wild World Era: 12/5/05 - 11/15/08
City Folk Era: 11/16/08 - 1/12/11
Early vBulletin Era: 1/13/11 - 6/8/13
New Leaf Era: 6/9/13 - 6/8/16
Repeated Event Era: 6/9/16 - 10/20/18
Late vBulletin Era: 10/21/18 - 3/?/20
Have any questions about these eras?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 6, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> So now that TBT is changing software, here’s my new era listing:
> 
> 
> Pioneer Era: 12/19/04 - 12/4/05
> ...




What's the new one gonna be called

"NextGen"?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2020)

oath2order said:


> What's the new one gonna be called
> 
> "NextGen"?



I’m thinking TBT Revival Era (or New Horizons Era)


----------



## Zura (Feb 6, 2020)

Should be titled the New Generation madness... Definitely not a reference to C;H


----------



## seliph (Feb 6, 2020)

you should call it genForo


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2020)

Fun fact: The “Pioneer Era” on my list was originally going to be called “Primeval Era” since it’s based on the earliest times of TBT. But I decided to use a less extreme term, so I went with pioneer instead of primeval.

I also had trouble coming up with an era name for the “Repeated Event Era”. Whatever it is, the point is that the 6th era was the era when the staff listing was the exact same for two years.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Feb 6, 2020)

"Differing avatar sizes between users will no longer exist, but will show in different sizes on different parts of the forum" 
Does this mean users with expanded avatars will lose their larger images and have to reupload? I use a gif image so im a bit curious if this will render the gifs (made for expanded format) useless or not?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> "Differing avatar sizes between users will no longer exist, but will show in different sizes on different parts of the forum"
> Does this mean users with expanded avatars will lose their larger images and have to reupload? I use a gif image so im a bit curious if this will render the gifs (made for expanded format) useless or not?



I think we will have a column down the right side (please noooooo) that will cramp things and make avatars smaller in places.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Feb 6, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I think we will have a column down the right side (please noooooo) that will cramp things and make avatars smaller in places.



oof, my gifs are pixel perfect, resizing them would definitely ruin them :<


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> oof, my gifs are pixel perfect, resizing them would definitely ruin them :<



I made a really nice avatar too.
I removed everything because there's no point.


----------



## will. (Feb 6, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I made a really nice avatar too.
> I removed everything because there's no point.



we'll still have avatars and collectibles so theres no point removing them ;-;


----------



## seliph (Feb 6, 2020)

there's no telling what exactly the forum will look like after the move, let's not knock on it before we've even seen it all finished!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

seliph said:


> there's no telling what exactly the forum will look like after the move, let's not knock on it before we've even seen it all finished!



I'm not. It's that being on a mobile (always) is like being in a coffin and it's why I always use desktop mode. If TBT has a column down the side, it will be like a coffin within a coffin. (For me anyway).

Is it wrong to love TBT the way it is?


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 6, 2020)

better mobile functionality doesn't mean you're forced to use it and only it while on your phone


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> better mobile functionality doesn't mean you're forced to use it and only it while on your phone



I didn't mention mobile functionality.

I use desktop mode.
And I only own a mobile. I haven't had a PC in over a decade.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 6, 2020)

also, tbt already has a column down the side to the left of every post


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> also, tbt already has a column down the side to the left of every post



I'm not talking about the post column.
It's a widget with latest posts and the like, that will take up a third of the space.

If you've seen those forums you'll understand.


----------



## seliph (Feb 6, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm not. It's that being on a mobile (always) is like being in a coffin and it's why I always use desktop mode. If TBT has a column down the side, it will be like a coffin within a coffin. (For me anyway).
> 
> Is it wrong to love TBT the way it is?



sure you can like tbt the way it is, but keep in mind the move is to make the site better overall. if there is a sidebar, which there very well may not be, it's one (subjectively) bad feature along with ten good ones.

not to sound harsh but unless something comes up, considering the announcement, the move is going to happen. it's better to just accept it and wait til it's over with to worry and not automatically have low expectations for it.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 6, 2020)

seliph said:


> sure you can like tbt the way it is, but keep in mind the move is to make the site better overall. if there is a sidebar, which there very well may not be, it's one (subjectively) bad feature along with ten good ones.
> 
> not to sound harsh but unless something comes up, considering the announcement, the move is going to happen. it's better to just accept it and wait til it's over with to worry and not automatically have low expectations for it.



This is the only decent AC forum out there.
The whole look is awesome and comfortable.

That's all I'll say.


----------



## seliph (Feb 6, 2020)

John Wick said:


> This is the only decent AC forum out there.
> The whole look is awesome and comfortable.
> 
> That's all I'll say.



it might look even more awesome and comfortable! we just don't know yet


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 6, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm not talking about the post column.
> It's a widget with latest posts and the like, that will take up a third of the space.
> 
> If you've seen those forums you'll understand.



given how something under a third of tbt's current layout design is literal dead space, I don't see this being a problem. even if it were to be a thing


----------



## Antonio (Feb 6, 2020)

*Me trying to not crash because the forums is loading too fast *





- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> given how something under a third of tbt's current layout design is literal dead space, I don't see this being a problem. even if it were to be a thing



Let's not forget that staff may remove the sidebar, we don't know what the forum may look like.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 6, 2020)

Antonio said:


> *Me trying to not crash because the forums is loading too fast *



Yeah, these forums are moving so fast that not even Spaceball One can catch up at ludicrous speed. This was an amazing improvement.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 6, 2020)

it feels the same for me rn, tbh

not that I'm complaining. I just haven't noticed any differences myself


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 7, 2020)

John Wick said:


> This is the only decent AC forum out there.
> The whole look is awesome and comfortable.
> 
> That's all I'll say.



I think it might be wise to like, stop jumping to conclusions and literally just wait for it to happen like the rest of it. The if you have a problem, voice your concerns and a change can possibly happen.


----------



## Bcat (Feb 7, 2020)

Hey what's happening to the ABD? I have about 800 bells in there, do I need to take them out before the upgrade?


----------



## Justin (Feb 7, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Hey what's happening to the ABD? I have about 800 bells in there, do I need to take them out before the upgrade?



The ABD will return once again on TBT 3.0! All bells will transfer over.


----------



## Valzed (Feb 7, 2020)

Justin said:


> The ABD will return once again on TBT 3.0! All bells will transfer over.



Just to clarify, please - All TBT _in_ the ABD will transfer over as well as any TBT _out_ of the ABD. That's correct? Thank you!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 7, 2020)

Justin said:


> The ABD will return once again on TBT 3.0!



what a weird tv advert....


----------



## Justin (Feb 7, 2020)

Valzed said:


> Just to clarify, please - All TBT _in_ the ABD will transfer over as well as any TBT _out_ of the ABD. That's correct? Thank you!



We definitely wouldn't set up a situation where many users would lose out on their hard earned bells or items. So yes, you can assume everything will be transferred.

Of course we will have backups in case anything goes wrong, so no need to worry.


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 7, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> what a weird tv advert....



Imagine if we bought adspace for some desperate TV channel advertising TBT 3.0, and everyone watching would just be incredibly confused the whole time.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 7, 2020)

MapleSilver said:


> Imagine if we bought adspace for some desperate TV channel advertising TBT 3.0, and everyone watching would just be incredibly confused the whole time.



sure missed our shot at superbowl adspace for tbt 3.0, huh?


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 7, 2020)

Ohhhhhhhh!


----------



## Bowie (Feb 7, 2020)

Zura said:


> Where have you been?!



I?ve been, I just haven?t been seen.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 7, 2020)

Will ratings make a return?


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2020)

ellabella12345 said:


> Ohhhhhhhh!



also hey been missing you <3

hope ratings return although I think negative should include more steps so people don't troll with them


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Will ratings make a return?



Yes


----------



## peppy villager (Feb 8, 2020)

exciting!! and thanks for the bells


----------



## Zura (Feb 8, 2020)

Im interested in the new rating system tbh. Although, Im sure a dislikes button is out of the question


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 8, 2020)

yeah, negative reactions will likely be filtered out to curb bandwagon abuse and all

which I'm honestly fine with. I've nothing against negative reaction systems myself, but they're really not a good idea for large-scale communities like this one


----------



## John Wick (Feb 8, 2020)

I hope we can disable reactions.
I had facebook ages ago, and I scrolled a page, and by the end of it I had apparently clicked a bunch of them.

I always disable likes etc, so I hope we can disable this as well.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 9, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, negative reactions will likely be filtered out to curb bandwagon abuse and all
> 
> which I'm honestly fine with. I've nothing against negative reaction systems myself, but they're really not a good idea for large-scale communities like this one



Yeah not really a good idea for any community since there will always be people who will dislike because they dislike the person rather than the actual opinion etc.


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 9, 2020)

Kinda sad we will lose the blog tree. I don't know how to feel about this whole thing to be honest, but I'll give it a chance. Excited for the new features though!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 9, 2020)

Celinalia said:


> Kinda sad we will lose the blog tree. I don't know how to feel about this whole thing to be honest, but I'll give it a chance. Excited for the new features though!



I'm sure if its requested, a new sub-section of the forum can be added that can act as a Blog Tree.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I'm sure if its requested, a new sub-section of the forum can be added that can act as a Blog Tree.



Well, requested and with enough interest probably.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 9, 2020)

Zura said:


> Probably just plain old night time forum, nothing new.


A continuing crime against civilized society.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 9, 2020)

Tom said:


> A continuing crime against civilized society.



*Gasp* hello Tom


----------



## Nougat (Feb 10, 2020)

Six more days until the Game Week! 
Who's going to participate in tournaments, and in which? 
I don't play any of the games nearly good enough to sign up, but I'll definitely be giving the arcade games a try!


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

super excited for game week!!


----------



## skarmoury (Feb 10, 2020)

When are the valentine roses coming out :eyes:


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 10, 2020)

skarmoury said:


> When are the valentine roses coming out :eyes:



Totally going to be February 15th.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 10, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Totally going to be February 15th.



So Valentine’s roses collectibles are coming out on Annoy Squidward Day (in case if you’re wondering, that’s what February 15th is)?

I’m ready for Game Week too.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 10, 2020)

valentine's is cancelled


----------



## Zura (Feb 10, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> valentine's is cancelled



Valentine's and my bday. Better luck next year


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2020)

Can you make it where I can please buy tbt with real life money? You could use the money for whatever you want haha. Some of us don’t have artistic talents and we want to horde collectibles xD
I personally would pay 25$ for 12k tbt


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> Can you make it where I can please buy tbt with real life money? You could use the money for whatever you want haha. Some of us don’t have artistic talents and we want to horde collectibles xD
> I personally would pay 25$ for 12k tbt



I hope you are kidding... there was a good reason thy shut down rlc for bells and collectibles etc. and we don't need this for other stuff than obviously art.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 11, 2020)

Alolan_Apples said:


> I’m ready for Game Week too.



Not gonna lie I already forgot that this was happening lollll


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2020)

Sheila said:


> I hope you are kidding... there was a good reason thy shut down rlc for bells and collectibles etc. and we don't need this for other stuff than obviously art.



I’m being serious, I really wish I could purchase tbt bells, you can use them for collectibles, art, in game items, it would be optional to buy them obviously. And the site owner could use the money earned for site enhancements etc..


----------



## KCourtnee (Feb 11, 2020)

i still need to buy a switch


----------



## Bcat (Feb 11, 2020)

Yeah, no. Keep micro transactions off tbt.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 11, 2020)

Mercedes said:


> I?m being serious, I really wish I could purchase tbt bells, you can use them for collectibles, art, in game items, it would be optional to buy them obviously. And the site owner could use the money earned for site enhancements etc..



You'd know this would be abused like hell and keep others from enjoying it too, and it would be like before when you'd need codes to get rares feathers and stuff so yeah no.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2020)

yeah, there's a reason they banned transactions with real life currency for collectibles and such, as well as transactions of things with a real currency value such as game codes

of course there is an argument to be made that allowing art commissions for tbt goes against this (or else is implying that art has no real monetary value), but regardless



plus, even if they allowed people to purchase tbt, it wouldn't make things easier for most people to buy. it would just drive marketplace prices up way more and simply become a race to see who has the fattest wallet or worst spending impulses

I have issues with the way the tbt system is handled, but tbt pack purchases are 100% not the way to fix it

- - - Post Merge - - -

also



Mercedes said:


> I personally would pay 25$ for 12k tbt



if we go buy what iirc old rates were, $25 would just get you 2.5k tbt

still not happening though


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 11, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> yeah, there's a reason they banned transactions with real life currency for collectibles and such, as well as transactions of things with a real currency value such as game codes
> 
> of course there is an argument to be made that allowing art commissions for tbt goes against this (or else is implying that art has no real monetary value), but regardless
> 
> ...



Jesus your right, unfortunately but I highly doubt anyone would spend thousands of dollars on tbt to get a fatter wallet (to be other people) I don’t see how it would make the market rate of everything else higher. And honestly the art thing is right? I just I don’t know


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 11, 2020)

'fattest wallet' refers to how much one's able to spend irl. I'm saying it'd only be a possible boon for those who are able to drop hundreds, if not thousands, of dollars or those that are unable to but have poor spending impulses

everyone else just gets a "yeah, well screw you" essentially


and it makes the market rate higher because more tbt in circulation=higher prices for items

just look at market value prices of collectibles with about the same distribution numbers in 2014 vs 2020 for a prime example of this. as well as how the general value trends have changed over time


----------



## Antonio (Feb 11, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> 'fattest wallet' refers to how much one's able to spend irl. I'm saying it'd only be a possible boon for those who are able to drop hundreds, if not thousands, of dollars or those that are unable to but have poor spending impulses
> 
> everyone else just gets a "yeah, well screw you" essentially
> 
> ...



This dude does economics


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

Bcat said:


> Yeah, no. Keep micro transactions off tbt.



agreed. i would much rather earn tbt the old fashion way; posting and doing in-game trades.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Feb 11, 2020)

First breadsticks and now this.  When will the food-based lies end?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> First breadsticks and now this.  When will the food-based lies end?



Yeah, I wondered wth that was.


----------



## SheepMareep (Feb 11, 2020)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> First breadsticks and now this.  When will the food-based lies end?



Anyone who becomes a mod must test this and demand all you can eat nachos to be sent right to their front door. We must know the truth.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 12, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> Anyone who becomes a mod must test this and demand all you can eat nachos to be sent right to their front door. We must know the truth.



If they got free int'l shipping sign me up for anything nachos


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 12, 2020)

If there is going to be tournaments and game meet-ups I imagine we will learn about these sooner so their can be sign ups?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Will the emojis be redesigned for tbt 3.0 and would there be twimoji support?


----------



## sauceisis (Feb 12, 2020)

Looking forward to all the new changes yay!!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Will the emojis be redesigned for tbt 3.0 and would there be twimoji support?



We will not be redesigning our custom emoticons right away and I'm not sure if we will bring the current gyroids over either. This is something we will likely leave for some time after the initial phase. But yes, we will have twemojis, which is actually what "full list of emojis" refers to.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Feb 12, 2020)

for pokemon is there a tournament for both singles and doubles or is it just singles? not sure what its been like in the past


----------



## seliph (Feb 12, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> We will not be redesigning our custom emoticons right away and I'm not sure if we will bring the current gyroids over either. This is something we will likely leave for some time after the initial phase. But yes, we will have twemojis, which is actually what "full list of emojis" refers to.



hello sir jeremy i just wanted to say i personally am 100% fine with those menacing gyroids being launched into orbit but on god if anything happens to HIM....


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 12, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> If there is going to be tournaments and game meet-ups I imagine we will learn about these sooner so their can be sign ups?





soundgarden said:


> for pokemon is there a tournament for both singles and doubles or is it just singles? not sure what its been like in the past



We will open early signups for Pokemon and Smash on Friday, so more information will be posted then. A quick spoiler though: we are going to try a round robin format this time, which should make them easier to finish in less time and also work better with less participants.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

> As mentioned, part of the upgrade includes a brand new design. It's not ready to show yet, but we included a teaser above. *Over the next month we'll unveil the new design*, explain new or changed features, and make more announcements to help make this transition as smooth as possible. We look forward to sharing more information with everyone as we're able to, so be on the look out for additional Bulletin Board threads about TBT 3.0 in the future.



Final question for me, does this mean you will tease up multiple times throughout the month about the design or will you be showcasing it to us once it is all finished.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 12, 2020)

watch as not even they know yet

hoping for hype teases to be trickled out though. for the same slow drip experience we got with new horizons, but more timeline compressed


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> We will not be redesigning our custom emoticons right away and I'm not sure if we will bring the current gyroids over either. This is something we will likely leave for some time after the initial phase. But yes, we will have twemojis, which is actually what "full list of emojis" refers to.



I spelled it twimoji ;-;


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 12, 2020)

May I ask why you have to be over 18 to become a staff member? Thanks!


----------



## Zura (Feb 12, 2020)

JoJoCan said:


> May I ask why you have to be over 18 to become a staff member? Thanks!



Maturity and availability sounds like it might be the issue.


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Feb 12, 2020)

Damn, I'm not 18 years of age yet. I really wanted passes for late-night dance parties and an unlimited supply of nachos.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2020)

Zura said:


> Maturity and availability sounds like it might be the issue.



yeah also legal issues that might come with certain stuff, i guess the legal age where the site is based is 18 so?


----------



## oath2order (Feb 13, 2020)

Sheila said:


> yeah also legal issues that might come with certain stuff, i guess the legal age where the site is based is 18 so?



It's absolutely for legal issues. I moderate a Discord server and every so often there'll be some ****-head who comes in and spams NSFW images in our #new-members channel or some edgelord who wants to be edgy. Mods and admins have to see that stuff.


----------



## Zura (Feb 13, 2020)

oath2order said:


> It's absolutely for legal issues. I moderate a Discord server and every so often there'll be some ****-head who comes in and spams NSFW images in our #new-members channel or some edgelord who wants to be edgy. Mods and admins have to see that stuff.



Omg yes exactly!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 13, 2020)

oath2order said:


> It's absolutely for legal issues. I moderate a Discord server and every so often there'll be some ****-head who comes in and spams NSFW images in our #new-members channel or some edgelord who wants to be edgy. Mods and admins have to see that stuff.



Yea, those people are basically everywhere and having a common legal age where people know who to handle things is definitely a good thing aside from being legal adult juridically.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 13, 2020)

oath2order said:


> It's absolutely for legal issues. I moderate a Discord server and every so often there'll be some ****-head who comes in and spams NSFW images in our #new-members channel or some edgelord who wants to be edgy. Mods and admins have to see that stuff.



it's even better when it's actually illegal ****

I do not envy the staff anywhere that have to deal with *that* crap


----------



## glow (Feb 14, 2020)

i absolutely cannot wait for tbt's glow up 

also.........

i will say it because i'm sure if it hasn't been said then i know u r thinking it.......... ok so.........hear me out.... night theme? maybe? (please)


----------



## d3_3p (Feb 14, 2020)

I know I'm no one here and my opinion is worthless, but I don't think that's such a good idea. I love this type of forums and don't think the new engine will be better. I think this forum right here feels like home. Still, I can't stop the change and am obviously in the minority, so good luck.


----------



## Antonio (Feb 14, 2020)

d3_3p said:


> I know I'm no one here and my opinion is worthless, but I don't think that's such a good idea. I love this type of forums and don't think the new engine will be better. I think this forum right here feels like home. Still, I can't stop the change and am obviously in the minority, so good luck.



Your opinion (and all opinions) does matter but don't forget, other peoples opinions based on your opinions also matter so don't forget that.

However, I can tell that Justin would make sre the upgrade would make TBT still feel like the same home as before.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

d3_3p said:


> I know I'm no one here and my opinion is worthless, but I don't think that's such a good idea. I love this type of forums and don't think the new engine will be better. I think this forum right here feels like home. Still, I can't stop the change and am obviously in the minority, so good luck.



i don’t think the forums will change too much even with a new server - it’l still be filled with the people who make this community so lovely so i don’t think you have too much to worry about :>


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm failing to understand why people seem upset with the migration to a new forum software, that is going to be faster (maybe), have more features and overall just be better for this community.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I'm failing to understand why people seem upset with the migration to a new forum software, that is going to be faster (maybe), have more features and overall just be better for this community.



i guess maybe it’s some people just aren’t fond of change? the new server doesn’t seem all that bad, though.


----------



## Zura (Feb 14, 2020)

glow said:


> i absolutely cannot wait for tbt to blow up



Ngl I read this at the corner of my eye as "blow up"


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 14, 2020)

Out of the events we're hosting for TBT Gaming Week, we have two tournaments that require signing up for ahead of time. *Signups are now open for the Super Smash Bros. and Pokemon tournaments! *Click here to go to the new TBT Gaming Week board if you'd like to sign up. Everyone will also have a day to sign up for them after the entire event starts, as *signups will be open until Monday at 10:00 PM EST*. The rest of our Gaming Week events will be added to this board on Sunday.


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Out of the events we're hosting for TBT Gaming Week, we have two tournaments that require signing up for ahead of time. *Signups are now open for the Super Smash Bros. and Pokemon tournaments! *Click here to go to the new TBT Gaming Week board if you'd like to sign up. Everyone will also have a day to sign up for them after the entire event starts, as *signups will be open until Monday at 10:00 PM EST*. The rest of our Gaming Week events will be added to this board on Sunday.



so exciting!!


----------



## LambdaDelta (Feb 14, 2020)

d3_3p said:


> I know I'm no one here and my opinion is worthless, but I don't think that's such a good idea. I love this type of forums and don't think the new engine will be better. I think this forum right here feels like home. Still, I can't stop the change and am obviously in the minority, so good luck.



understandable, though I would still recommend to wait before passing judgment. as we really have nothing to go on other than a more modernized banner, currently

though preferences for current aesthetics and all aside, them updating to a newer more modernized software should in all likelihood be better for security as well. which I don't know how secure modern vbulletin is, but if one of the decisions to switch to xenforo is because of jeremy concluding that staying on vbulletin could cause security issues (which because of tbt having as large a userbase as it does, I'm sure he takes this very seriously), well then....



Antonio said:


> However, I can tell that Justin would make sre the upgrade would make TBT still feel like the same home as before.



I mean jeremy's running the place, but otherwise, yeah

I can see minor tweaks and all, such as how they changed the banner. huge major overhauls in design outside of some possible ui changes would be surprising though



faiiry said:


> the new server doesn’t seem all that bad, though.



not wrong, but just remember the server and software aren't the same

to compare with new horizons, the software is how the game is even able to be played to begin with (so the switch), while the server would be what would allow you to connect online with people (uhh.... these are literally also servers lol)

in this case, the software (vbulletin now, xenforo soon) is what allows tbt to run as a functionable thing. while whatever server host jeremy is paying for allows tbt to connect online and for all of us to be able to access it via also connecting to the internet


----------



## meo (Feb 14, 2020)

Looking forward to the updates.  

It would be nice if there was a skin option in the future for a "night theme" that way for people, like me, with
visual issues it would be less harsh on our eyes.


----------



## kappnfangirl (Feb 20, 2020)

this is very exciting!! with new horizons comes an updated TBT <3


----------



## Wickel (Feb 20, 2020)

This sounds good! I'm not on here very much but I was hoping to use the blog feature once NH comes out as my sort of town diary. I never used it much in NL because I couldn't really upload screenshots, but that will be much easier now!  Maybe there could be a specific sub-forum for the people that want to do that?


----------



## KattWithAKink (Feb 20, 2020)

It?s so g o o d


----------



## Justin (Feb 20, 2020)

Myrthella said:


> This sounds good! I'm not on here very much but I was hoping to use the blog feature once NH comes out as my sort of town diary. I never used it much in NL because I couldn't really upload screenshots, but that will be much easier now!  Maybe there could be a specific sub-forum for the people that want to do that?



That's exactly the sort of replacement we're looking into and considering!


----------



## Antonio (Feb 21, 2020)

I can't wait to see more of the new forum


----------



## Fey (Feb 23, 2020)

I can't express how happy I was when I read about the quote notifications, alerts, mentions with @, and new reactions.

The times I've missed people's responses to my posts?or been conflicted about liking a post when I actually disagree with it but want to indicate that I've responded?have been numerous and occasionally frustrating. This will be such a great improvement, so thanks to the staff making it possible ♥


----------



## chutoi (Feb 24, 2020)

I can't wait to see the future updates


----------



## Ninie (Feb 25, 2020)

All these changes sounds great ! 
Hope we will be able to have a little bigger avatar from the beginning.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 27, 2020)

Question about blogs. When they get archived, will they be open to all readers, or can we still restrict unregistered members from reading blogs?


----------



## sierra (Feb 28, 2020)

Quote notifications :’)


----------



## Goth (Feb 28, 2020)

The redesign kinda looks gross tbh, will we have an option of having the older look back?


----------



## Zura (Feb 28, 2020)

I hope we don't have a method to turn back. Out with old and in with the new!


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 29, 2020)

Also I hope there will be a report options for bots and stuff rather than making eg. a CTS or whatever equivalent thread since some of them does not post but escapes the radar as well.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 1, 2020)

Still genuinely hoping there's a dedicated forum sub-section for Animal Crossing: New Horizons "Journals", similar to Blog Tree.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 1, 2020)

sierra said:


> Quote notifications :’)



Oh, God. No.
I assume those can be turned off. ^_^


----------



## Winona (Mar 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Still genuinely hoping there's a dedicated forum sub-section for Animal Crossing: New Horizons "Journals", similar to Blog Tree.



Oh yes, that would be awesome! I'd love to have my own little journal, even if nobody's going to read it. *-*


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 7, 2020)

Can't wait to hear more info on this!

I'm wondering, does XenForo allow GIF avatars? It would be nice if that feature is carried over.


----------



## Dacroze (Mar 8, 2020)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Can't wait to hear more info on this!
> 
> I'm wondering, does XenForo allow GIF avatars? It would be nice if that feature is carried over.



This was Jeremy's previous answer to this:


Jeremy said:


> The different sizes basically break animated avatars, but we are going to test with a different image processor after we move servers this week and there's a good chance that we'll be able to keep them. I left them off the second list for this reason, but it's still not 100% certain.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 8, 2020)

Do we have any more teasers available before release? <3


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Do we have any more teasers available before release? <3



Yes, we will have something soon actually.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 8, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Yes, we will have something soon actually.



Yay! So exciting!


----------



## Antonio (Mar 8, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Yes, we will have something soon actually.



AAAAAAHHHHH, I'M EXCITED


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Yes, we will have something soon actually.



Ohhh can't wait  i'm too hyped ngl lol


----------



## glow (Mar 8, 2020)

choo choo all aboard the H Y P E train


----------



## Cheryll (Mar 8, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Yes, we will have something soon actually.



The question is, how _big_ are these teasers. :}


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2020)

Dacroze said:


> This was Jeremy's previous answer to this:



Oh okay I missed that, lotsa words in this thread lol


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 8, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Yes, we will have something soon actually.



I think you mean

soon™


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

Jeremy said:


> Yes, we will have something soon actually.



so exciting!


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

Goth said:


> The redesign kinda looks gross tbh, will we have an option of having the older look back?



I'm dreading it. I've seen the software. 

I'll probably only come here to trade when the current TBT is put to rest.

I will miss the way it is now, very much.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm dreading it. I've seen the software.
> 
> I'll probably only come here to trade when the current TBT is put to rest.
> 
> I will miss the way it is now, very much.



You'll be miss. It was nice knowing you.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 8, 2020)

I'd rather an updated more secure software myself, but hey. what do I know?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 8, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd rather an updated more secure software myself, but hey. what do I know?



Along with a more modern design. <3


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> You'll be miss. It was nice knowing you.



See, you're not here as much as I am.
I consider this my second home, so demolishing it and rebuilding into something else does affect me more.

I have a right to feel this way, and telling me I should feel differently is kinda pointless.

It doesn't matter what TBT looks like to you, because you don't value it in the same way.

I hope that makes sense.

Anyway, nobody cares what I think, and I can't change a thing so.. no point in talking about it.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 8, 2020)

Maybe you should wait for the change and then give yourself some time to adjust before saying things like that.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Mar 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> See, you're not here as much as I am.
> I consider this my second home, so demolishing it and rebuilding into something else does affect me more.
> 
> I have a right to feel this way, and telling me I should feel differently is kinda pointless.
> ...



seems kinda self-centered to say your own personal feelings should be held to a higher standard, tbh


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> seems kinda self-centered to say your own personal feelings should be held to a higher standard, tbh



I wasn't being self centered at all. :-/

The opposite. I said it doesn't matter what I think because I am unimportant. Just a member, so no need to pick apart my post.

I love TBT the way it is, and there's nothing wrong with that at all.

I'm not here to debate anyway.

Looking forward to ACNH.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> See, you're not here as much as I am.
> I consider this my second home, so demolishing it and rebuilding into something else does affect me more.
> 
> I have a right to feel this way, and telling me I should feel differently is kinda pointless.
> ...



Please, I lurk way more than you post. Anyways, I thought you were leaving.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Please, I lurk way more than you post. Anyways, I thought you were leaving.



Aren't you nice.
I said I would be here to trade.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Aren't you nice.
> I said I would be here to trade.



Really, because this isn't trading. All I see is negativity based on little to no information coming from a guy who exaggerates when ever change happens. You can have an opinion but don't be so angry when people have opinions based on your opinions.

Just please be patient and actually wait to see the upcoming redesign. I'm sure the admins will make a wonderful forum theme.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 8, 2020)

Antonio said:


> Really, because this isn't trading. All I see is negativity based on little to no information coming from a guy who exaggerates when ever change happens. You can have an opinion but don't be so angry when people have opinions based on your opinions.
> 
> Just please be patient and actually wait to see the upcoming redesign. I'm sure the admins will make a wonderful forum theme.



All I see is you constantly putting a negative spin on the positive things I say about TBT, when I say I love TBT, just because I don't agree with you reguarding change, so please stop.


----------



## Antonio (Mar 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> All I see is you constantly putting a negative spin on the positive things I say about TBT, when I say I love TBT, just because I don't agree with you reguarding change, so please stop.





John Wick said:


> I'm dreading it. I've seen the software.
> 
> I'll probably only come here to trade when the current TBT is put to rest.
> 
> I will miss the way it is now, very much.








How is the 2nd quote positive? It's literally overexaggeration at it's finest. You said you will only come to the forums to trade because the site will be different. *None of us has seen the new forums.*


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 8, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'm dreading it. I've seen the software.
> 
> I'll probably only come here to trade when the current TBT is put to rest.
> 
> I will miss the way it is now, very much.



xenForo 2 software is completely fine -- it's loads better than vBulletin for sure.

Also, did I mention that XenForo is built by former vBulletin developers because they wanted to make a better forum software?


----------



## Maiana (Mar 8, 2020)

I'm sure the new forum won't disappoint, it'll be a New Horizon for all of us~ 
So excited for more teasers!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 8, 2020)

Don't judge the new forum if y'all haven't even see it yet


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 8, 2020)

Hey everyone. We will be posting a new thread about TBT 3.0 in a few minutes, so feel free to continue the discussion there!


----------

